
Show HN: Easy in-app and email notifications for your web app - utdiscant
https://www.notifly.io
======
utdiscant
Hey HN!

While we were working on our other product Eduflow (YCS17), we needed a good
solution for delivering notifications to our users, both on email and in-app.
We could not find anything out there, so we ended up building our own
solution. Now that thing we started building has become pretty sweet, and we
have decided to launch it as a separate service.

When we talk about notifications, we mean transactional stuff (not marketing).
Think notifications like you find in the top right corner of Facebook ("Jamie
replied to your post", "You have a new friend request", etc).

What is cool about Notifly, is that:

* We have built a nice functional widget that you can plug in to your app in minutes.

* We will take care of sending the emails for you, so you don't need to set up a separate email service, and you don't need to worry about deliverability.

* Bundling! Instead of sending your users 10 notifications with "You got a like", we will make sure they get one saying "You got 10 likes" instead.

* Smart delivery. If you use Notifly for both in-app and email notifications, then we make sure that you don't need to notifly people on email if they already saw the notification in-app.

* Let your non-tech people help out with editing copy using our web-app. This allows everyone to change and improve copy for all notifications without requiring a developer to help out.

We are super excited about launching this, so if you think it could be
relevant for you or someone else, please share or try it out!

------
idasofiea
Great work, guys!

~~~
utdiscant
Thank you!

------
Riphyak
Great job!

How about the integration?

~~~
utdiscant
The integration with your app just requires you to call our API when you want
to send a notification. Is that what you are referring to?

